# bathing suit for 38 DDD



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Where do I get a great bathing suit for me, a 38DDD? I do not like to fall out. I like a tankini so I do not have to worry about bikini line. I am a generous size 14, long waisted.


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds like me......







:


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

Go to Landsend. They have a wonderful variety of bathing suits to suit every figure. They even have longs for those with long torsos. They wear well and are very attractive and well made. I've been getting them for years.


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh and my daughter who has been nursing for 2+ years loves them too!


----------



## aprilv (Aug 31, 2007)

i like the tankini i have from motherwear.com. the top is quite long, which i love (i'm 5'8" so a lot of times i have trouble with torso length in swim suits too). not sure how the breast support is for larger sizes- i'm a c and it's fine. and it is awesome to nurse in!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I bought a tankini from Land's End when I was nursing DS, then discovered that it's nearly impossible to lift it from the bottom when the suit is wet, so I pulled my boob out from the top. I could have gotten a 1 piece suit and it would have worked just as well for nursing in (I put on a t-shirt over my swimsuit at the pool when it's time to nurse.)


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

expensive but worth it. Real bra sizes (lands end's DD don't cut it for me)

www.bravissimo.com or www.figleaves.com


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I had to go to a specialty bathing suit store. It was expensive. But I got a bathing suit that I feel really comfortable in and provides support. Cheap suits aren't made for anyone bigger than a DD and they seem to just squash you in - not a flattering look.


----------



## star*mora (Sep 3, 2007)

hear ya - i'm a 36g - figleaves is one i've bought from online
and i go to a specialty bra store locally - $, but good to have one set of breasts not 3


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

In my area I really love Swim Co. But they don't sell online, from what I can see. Have a look... www.swimco.com


----------

